Ask HN: In what way niki.ai and Operator can change future of commerce? - nikitarajdan
======
vijay25
Niki is an Artificial Intelligence powered bot that simplifies commerce, works
through a simple chat interface. It aspires to be a one-stop solution for all
of your ordering.

While Operator is man powered, Niki is fully autoamted and saves your time,
atleast for the services that it caters to. You can experience super fast
replies & a seamless experience (even on 2G) for all the 3 services that Niki
currently serves - Recharge, Cab booking (Ola & Uber) and Bill Payments. Niki
helps you with smart suggestions based on your preferences to help you find
the best suited plan, cab or a service. Niki is surely advancing eCommerce,
bringing in simplicity & convenience to the end users. You can try out Niki at
niki.ai/app #disruptive

